

I’m a Mac. You’re a PC. There really are two types of people - chewxy
http://www.digitopoly.org/2012/10/28/im-a-mac-youre-a-pc-there-really-are-two-types-of-people/

======
9mit3t2m9h9a
It should be a good sign that things missed in the theory fit nicely into it.

I am uncomfortable when interacting with any Apple or Microsoft production,
and, correspondingly, I have a third, distinct reaction to The Test (seeing
animated transitions). I notice/remember them, and I am annoyed by them...

~~~
chewxy
Likewise with me. Transitions and animations bugged me because I perceive them
to serve as a slow-down between what I want to do and where I am (although I
understand that they're most likely always buffers between contexts)

The UI pattern formerly known as MetroUI (I refuse to call it the New Windows
8 style UI) however, changed that. No un-needed animations, lets me get to the
core of what I want quickly.

